# Anyone with BFP with late ovulation??



## Pearly86

pls share your journey to BFP who has ovulated late and got BFP

AS I OV cd 23 and get my AF at cd 33 pls share some advice we are ttc from past two months but i seem to ov late and my cycles are always 30-35

I would really appreciate someone who helps me thankyou so much in adv


----------



## Pearly86

please reply someone!!


----------



## angel2010

With all of my bfps, I O'd around cd 21-24 and af would have started cd 35-38. There isn't really an issue getting a bfp Oing late other than we have to wait longer than others. But, you may look into trying to lengthen you luteal phase (the time between O and af). Maybe supplementing with progesterone. You want to make sure you have enough time for implantation to be successful. I think ten days is okay, but you certainly don't want less than that. 
What we did to be successful, temp everyday, using OPKS, using preseed, we also had sex almost daily between cd 12-24. With my latest bfp we had sex 14 times between cd 11 and 25. Good luck to you!


----------



## seaweed eater

^^ I agree. Late ovulation is not a problem at all, but a short luteal phase is. Some women find that vitamin B supplements help. Good luck :flower:


----------



## kaygee

Pearly86 said:


> pls share your journey to BFP who has ovulated late and got BFP
> 
> AS I OV cd 23 and get my AF at cd 33 pls share some advice we are ttc from past two months but i seem to ov late and my cycles are always 30-35
> 
> I would really appreciate someone who helps me thankyou so much in adv

I have exactly the same cycle as you this month! I usually have a 28 day on the dot cycle, but this month I didn't OV until CD23 and was a little worried that it was too late. WELL.......I just got my BFP this morning!!

I tested on Fri (CD34) and got a BFN so wasn't expecting it to be any different today, but just couldn't resist testing anyway. I definitely let out a bit of a delighted squeal to myself in the bathroom this am! LOL!

So don't lose hope - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Pearly86

wowww congratulations its so good to hear that really I hope we to get success soon ennjoyee and take care:)


----------



## Pearly86

just want to know hw much is ur luteal phase??


----------



## Mrs.R

Hey Pearly - I O'd on cd 23 and got my BFP this month!


----------



## kaygee

Pearly86 said:


> just want to know hw much is ur luteal phase??

I'm not 100% sure but I tested with BFN on 11DPO and got BFP on 15DPO, so I'd guess that my LP was somewhere around the 14 days.

Have you tested yet??

Congrats to Mrs. R too!! What's your due date??!


----------



## Mrs.R

Thanks Kaygee!! So excited - 14th of April! Congrats to you as well! When are you due?


----------



## Pearly86

i m on cd 23 no ov yet this month:(...also i think this prenatals is what making my cycle go wierd, doc told me to take citra natal assure n ever since like past two months its delaying my cycle, does nyone have ny idea abt it? sorry i am posting it here but really want to know should i stop taking it 
n thanks for letting me know Mrs R many many congo to u!!!! god bless


----------



## kaygee

Mrs.R said:


> Thanks Kaygee!! So excited - 14th of April! Congrats to you as well! When are you due?

Thanks! :dance:

I'm due 05 April - not long before you! Although with my son, I had v high bp and was induced at 37 weeks, so we'll see this time!


----------

